# Website Speed Vapeking.co.za



## Gizmo (27/1/14)

I have worked hard to improve the speed of our website. I think its the fastest yet as of today.

Please check it out and have a look

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (27/1/14)

yup thats cracking the sound barrier ...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokyg (27/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> I have worked hard to improve the speed of our website. I think its the fastest yet as of today.
> 
> Please check it out and have a look


WOW! Its blistering fast! Pages load instantly on my 16mbps line!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (27/1/14)

Glad to hear it  That's what I was aiming for. I cant stand slow websites.. Personally I always feel website must be fast first before anything else.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Space_Cowboy (27/1/14)

Wow @Gizmo the website is super quick! Well done


----------



## Andre (27/1/14)

Great speed. Availability not showing?


----------



## Silver (28/1/14)

Checked it now @Gizmo. Its super fast! I also love fast websites.


----------



## Smokyg (28/1/14)

Hey @Gizmo, i cant log onto the Vapeking website, i get the following message.


----------



## Gizmo (28/1/14)

Disabled facebook login for now. Test again


----------



## Smokyg (28/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Disabled facebook login for now. Test again


Yes! Logging in now! Thanks @Gizmo


----------



## Smokyg (31/1/14)

hi @Gizmo, im trying to add a juice thats in stock to my cart but it only has the reminder button.


----------



## Gizmo (31/1/14)

Strange. I disabled the addon for now.


----------



## Smokyg (31/1/14)

Gizmo said:


> Strange. I disabled the addon for now.


Cool thanks! Thats the only item i have seen that does that, the others are fine! Thanks @Gizmo , now just waiting for the new stock to arrive and checking out!


----------

